# unable to load youtube videos



## July

I am using a provision rom with trinity T144 kernel.

when i go on youtube using an ics default internet browser and click a video, it never loads the video saying "Loading video..."
I tried it using chrome beta as well but it doesn't even show any message and video.

Any idea to fix?


----------



## Tordp

Are you using a kernel with BIGMEM support? Some kernels have this feature and you'll have exact this problem if the ROM doesn't support it. Try making a video with your camcorder. If it FCs after a few seconds it's this problem for sure.


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

